
15 years ago today: Introducing Django - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2005/Jul/17/django/
======
Alir3z4
Lovely. Since I started working with Django more than 10 years ago, anything I
want to start is with Django. It's the most beautiful framework I've ever seen
and worked with after many years of ASP.Net c# asp php java Ruby etc.

Thank you for for such a treasure you all give to the world.

